# Leaking *after* sneezing??? Happen to anyone else??



## TTCnum2

A little TMI maybe but... I'm pretty nervous right now. I was sitting on the couch when I sneezed kinda hard, and nothing happened *while* I sneezed, but after I sneezed I had, I'm not really sure what to call it, it wasn't really a gush, but not just a trickle of fluid. it was more like 4 or 5 trickles. I went to the bathroom to check my undies, which are pink, so looking for a color was out, but it deff did not smell like urine.. I can't really say what else it smelled like as I've been wearing these undies all day:dohh:, so it kind of just smelled like, well, me, but deff. not urine.
Has anyone else experienced leaking AFTER sneazing instead of during the sneeze?? That along with the fact that it doesn't smell like pee is making me really nervous. I never thought I would HOPE TO HAVE PEED MYSELF in my life:wacko:

Thanks in advance for advice


----------



## Darlin65

Maybe when you sneezed baby jumped and kicked something? :shrug:


----------



## TTCnum2

I don't know, but I've been pretty freaked out :/


----------



## Darlin65

Maybe call your doctor? My best friends leaked amniotic fluid for a little while before she gave birth. You seem a little early on for that but never hurts to get checked.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi- I had what felt like a huge gush of fluid pour out of me at 33wks with the twins. It didn't smell like urine and I was convinced my waters had gone, they hadn't and when tested it was in fact urine - it didn't smell of anything and I was adamant it couldn't be urine. 

Also, at your stage in pregnancy with my first baby, I had masses of milky discharge. Every morning when I got up it would actually run down my legs and it had the consistency of water but was cloudy. It was just discharge, again very common in pregnancy. It could just be that the sneeze dislodged any cervical mucus which was sitting there.

I always recommend getting checked out if there are any different or unusual symptoms, but pregnancy throws up far more harmless, weird aches, pains and fluids lol, than it does sinister ones hun xxx


----------



## scottishchick

this happens to me everyday , left quite a large puddle on my bed lastweek and went to get checked out but wasn't my waters, so take it was babies jumping on my bladder, its a common thing it will probably happen alot:blush:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I was gonna say discharge too. I had it a lot when I was pregnant both times actually. Every time I sneezed or even coughed while being crouched down, I'd leak. It was always discharge. You know when you've peed, regardless of the smell, I think.

That said, if you are feeling freaked out by it then the only way your mind will be set at ease is if you speak to your midwife/get checked out. So I would recommend doing that, or you'll just continue to worry.


----------



## campbell06

i had the same thing when i had a cold and i went and got checked out and it was pee just clear pee so i wouldnt worry to much


----------

